

Ask HN: Free dataset of IP and location? - breck

I want to quickly look up the city/state/country of a visitor by their IP. Anyone know of a good dataset I could download to do this locally on my server?
======
oldgregg
<http://www.hostip.info/>

~~~
breck
Thanks! Surprisingly the unknown rate I am getting is real high(40%), but this
is a decent solution for now. HN saves me so much time.

------
amrithk
Maxmind comes to mind. They have a free solution with paid packages that offer
additional features.

~~~
pierrefar
I user Maxmind and it's great.

------
gstar
Look at this blog post - despite what it says (Django) it's fairly generic
Python.

<http://boomby.com/?p=3>

